# For Sale



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BRITISH HUMOR IS DIFFERENT
These are classified ads, which were actually placed in U.K. Newspapers:
FREE YORKSHIRE TERRIER.
8 years old,
Hateful little ??????!
Bites!

FREE PUPPIES
1/2 Cocker Spaniel, 1/2 sneaky neighbor's dog.

FREE PUPPIES.
Mother is a Kennel Club registered German Shepherd.
Father is a Super Dog, able to leap tall fences in a single bound.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehe, at least they're honest.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are funny!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

wow!!! The first one is truly inbelievable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

At least they are truthful! Love it!


----------

